# Review: Bontrager Aeolus Elite Aero-Bike Saddle



## Jon2 (Jun 11, 2019)

I like that it has a nifty place to mount the Bontrager Flare light, but I was wondering if you tried mounting a seat wedge pack at all with that light there? Would the light's location prohibit getting into your wedge pack? Just curious...


----------



## Jordan Villella (Dec 18, 2017)

So - yea, the seat packs made by Bontrager and Trek work flawlessly but my Silca pack doesn't work without hitting the pack. That being said - it still works, but I feel that the light mount may abrade the fabric of the wedge and cut it over time.


----------



## redshadow (Feb 12, 2014)

I have the same saddle mounted on a seat post with 20mm offset I noticed that you have mounted the saddle very advanced despite the offset of your seat post is lower than mine (10mm?) ... so I wanted to ask you if the setting so advanced is a characteristic of this saddle
Reply · Delete · 1m


----------

